# eclipse 3.5.2 on freebsd 7.2



## kprasha (Jul 21, 2010)

I am trying to install eclipse 3.5 on freebsd 7.2 using ports.

My machine has x86 architecture (intel centrino)
Everything goes fine and the eclipse is installed. However when I try to invoke eclipse, I get the following error.


```
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-gtk-3557 or swt-gtk in swt.library.path, 
java.library.path or the jar file
          at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Libraary.loadLibrary(Library.java:254)
          at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Libraary.loadLibrary(Library.java:159)

         .......................................................
        ...................................................
```



This problem is a bit urgent. I have been struggling on this from a couple of weeks. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

thank you in advance
kumar


----------



## sossego (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-eclipse@freebsd.org/msg00955.html


----------



## kprasha (Jul 22, 2010)

I tried this .. It does not seem to work in my case.


----------

